# אפשר להתוודות?



## Zorikit (4/8/12)

אפשר להתוודות? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני יודעת שאני לא כותבת כאן הרבה, אבל כן קוראת וצריכה לחלוק.

אני מרגישה ממש לא בסדר.
החתונה בערך בעוד שבועיים וחצי ואני בעיקר עצבנית, לחוצה וממש לא מתרגשת.
וכל בנאדם שני ששואל אותי "את מתרגשת?" רק מעצבן ומתסכל אותי יותר.
אני לא מתרגשת.
זאת האמת.
וגם בן הזוג שלי לא מתרגש.
אנחנו ביחד 6 שנים, בשנה האחרונה כמעט גרים ביחד ובחודשיים האחרונים באמת גרים יחד. ממה אני אמורה להתרגש?
יש לטקס משמעות דתית מבחינתי וחשוב לי לחלוק את האהבה הזאת עם מי שסביבי אבל וואלה, זה לא משנה כלום מבחינת המחוייבות שלנו והחיים שלנו.

ויותר מזה, אני כל היום עסוקה בהזמנות, אישורי הגעה, אירגונים, מלחמות של משפחה, לו"ז וקנייה של דברים לדירה. וזה ממש לא מרגש אותי אלא יותר מעיק עליי.
אני מרגישה שכל הזמן שלי נשרף על דברים מיותרים.
אני מיליון פעמים חושבת ומתחרטת שנכנעתי לחתונה רגילה והמונית למדיי ולא הלכתי עם הלב שלי...
ההורים שלי ושלו מאוד נוקשים ומיושנים ולא היה לאפחד מאיתנו כוחות מיותרים למלחמות, הם הסכימו לקחת את רוב ההוצאות על עצמם ומכיוון שלנו אין כסף מיותר - פשוט הסכמנו.
אמרנו שננסה לעשות  מה שאנחנו יכולים כדי שזה עדיין יהיה כיף ואנחנו ושנחסוך כמה שאפשר.
אבל בשלב הזה? יש לי מלא חרטות וחששות על הרבה דברים.
אני מתוסכלת מכל השטויות של המשפחה של אבא שלי ומלאה חרטות על זה שנכנעתי מראש לדרישה להזמין אותם.
ידעתי שהם לא יבואו, ידעתי שהם יעשו סיפור ודוגרי? לא ממש רציתי להזמין אותם. 
ההורים התעקשו שאנחנו צריכים להיות The bigger person ולהזמין אותם ועכשיו כשהם קיבלו הזמנות הם לא מפסיקים להתלונן ולספר לכ-ל הפייסבוק כמה שאני אדם דוחה וחוצפן שהזמנתי אותם כשלחלקם לא הגעתי לחתונה (לא שקיבלתי הזמנה אישית, ולא שאם הייתי הולכת לבדי בגיל 19-20 הייתי שמה מתנה בנפרד מהוריי, וההזמנה היא מההורים שלי ולא ממני, אבל ניחא)
בעיקר בא לי לבכות.
לא בא לי להיות בחתונה, אלא אחריה.
ואני בעיקר מרגישה נורא לא בסדר כי לא ככה אני "אמורה" להיות.


----------



## behappy (4/8/12)

מתוקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה לגמרי בסדר. אין איזו שהיא דרך מסוימת או התווייה אחת לאיך צריך להרגיש בשבועות שלפני החתונה. זה אירוע מלחיץ שמערב בתוכו כל מני גורמים שונים ומשונים, בני משפחה שרואים את הדברים בצורה שונה, תפסות עולם שונות, הרבה מאוד הוצאות כספיות שמכבידות על כל אחד...
השבועות שלפני מלחיצים מאוד [אני גם שלושה שבועות לפני חתונה והרבה הנאה אין פה.. יש המון לחץ והמון בלגן ודברים לא סגורים אבל שטויות..]
זה לגמרי בסדר, קודם כל
ותנסי להתמקד במה שטוב- את מתחתנת עם בן זוג שאת אוהבת.
זה מה שחשוב.
היתר- זה כל המסביב שאחרי החתונה שוב יתגמד..
חיבוק גדול [ומלא הזדהות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Natalila (4/8/12)

אוי כמה שאני מזדהה 
החתונה שלנו עוד 4 חודשים וגם אותי שואלים ללא סוף אם אני מתרגשת. ואני מרגישה לא נעים שלא אז אני תמיד עונה: "יש זמןןןן"
בהתחלה זה תפס אבל עכשיו כולם אומרים: "אבל זה עוד 4 חודשים"
לא מתרגשת עדיין, בטח שלא מהחתונה. כן רוצה שיגיע היום, כן מחכה לו, כן מתרגשת מהרעיון שנתחיל פרק חדש בחיים אבל לא מתרגשת מהחתונה.. עדיין לא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואולי באמת יש זמן...


----------



## moshavnikit (4/8/12)

אמממ 
גם אני לא מתרגשת אבל כששואלים אני עונה "כן", אני בעיקר לחוצה מההכנות וממה שלא מוכן. אני גם לא כ"כ רואה את עצמי מתרגשת עד רגע החופה.. כמו שאמרת, אתם 6 שנים, מבחינתך זה משהו צפוי אז ממה תתרגשי? אז אנחנו כמעט 10 שנים ביחד, אני כן מאוד מצפה ומחכה לזה, אבל פחות מתרגשת.

לגבי המשפחות, הפתרון היחידי הוא להתעלם. הזמנת, ידעת מה יהיה, לא הפתיעו אותך לטובה, תעברי הלאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ומבחינת הדברים שצריך לעשות ומעיקים ומביאים לך עצבים, תנסי להוריד מעצמך כמה שיותר, את לא צריכה את המלחמות משפחה עליך, וגם את האישורי הגעה, אני בטוחה שיש מישהו בחייך שאת יכולה להעביר לו את הסמכות, אפילו לקחת מישהו בתשלום שיטפל בזה.
קנייה של דברים לדירה, זה לא סובל דיחוי לאחרי החתונה? הבן זוג לא יכול לעזור בזה?

הרעיון הוא פשוט לנסות ולהוריד ממך את מה שאפשר להוריד. בהצלחה!!


----------



## yael rosen (4/8/12)

יקרה 
עסקי החתונות האלו הפכו להיות מיין-סטרים - "הדבר הנכון לעשות". לא תמיד יש לזה קשר עם המציאות עצמה.
התחלתם ללכת בדרך הזו, ועכשיו הדבר הטוב ביותר לעשות הוא לנסות להבין מה כן עושה לך כיף, מעבר לכל הלוגיסטיקה והמלחמות המשפחתיות.
את לא "אמורה" להיות שום דבר. סרטי דיסני מוכרים לנו אשליות של הרגע המושלם. המציאות מורכבת יותר ותשמחי על כך! זה רק מעיד עלייך שיש לך אופי ועומק רגשי שלא ניזון מסצינות מבוימות בלבד.
בסוף בסוף בסוף המהות היא לא ההזמנות או מה הדודה הרחוקה חושבת. המהות היא העובדה שאתם אומרים אחד לשני - "עכשיו זה שנינו". 
יהיה קל יותר לבלוע את כל הצפרדעים המעצבנות של הדרך אם תזכירי לעצמך את המהות הזו, וגם נסי למצוא משהו שאת נהנית ממנו, נסי לדמיין רגעים נעימים מהאירוע או את הבוקר שאחרי בו תתעוררו אחד לצד השני כזוג נשוי ואוהב. זה הכי חשוב. כל השאר - יאללה, עוד מעט זה עובר.

מזל טוב!!!!!!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/8/12)

הרבה פעמים בחיים החברה מנסה להכתיב לנו איך אנחנו "אמורים להרגיש". בגלל שבני אדם הם מטבעם שונים - כל אחד מרגיש אחרת וזה טבעי לחלוטין. 
אני לא אשכח איך בחתונה של אחותו של בן הזוג שלי ניגשה אליו איזו נשמה טובה ושאלה אותו אם לא מפריע לו שאחותו הקטנה מתחתנת לפניו (!?!). 

אנשים חושבים לפעמים שהם יודעים איך אנחנו אמורים להרגיש בכל רגע נתון במהלך חיינו. הרבה פעמים הם מפספסים - ובגדול. 

מה שחשוב הוא לא אם את מרגישה איך שאת "אמורה" להרגיש, אלא אם את שלמה ושמחה עם הצעד- ונשמע מהדברים שלך שאת שלמה עם הטקס, שלמה עם בן הזוג, שלמה עם ההחלטה - אבל אין לך כוח לכל הניג'וסים שמסביב ואין לך כוח לקשיים מכיוון המשפחה. אני חושבת שהרבה מאד אנשים נמצאים במצב הזה לפני החתונה (מכירה באופן אישי כמה שהיו בדיוק באותו המצב). 

חברה שלי תמיד אומרת: "מעלובים לא נעלבים!". נסי לקחת פאוזה, לבלות קצת זמן זוגי עם בן הזוג (אפילו עם נראה שיש מליון ואחת מטלות), להאציל סמכויות כמה שיותר ולמחוק אנשים שליליים מהפייסבוק שלך! (אם ישאלו אותך למה מחקת, תגידי, "נמחק?... באמת? איך זה קרה?") עצה שלי, בנושא המשפחה לפחות, אם המשפחה שלך אמרה לך שאת צריכה להיות The bigger person- שהם יהיו עכשיו ה-bigger person גם וינהלו את המשבר הזה עבורך. מני מישהו מהמשפחה הקרובה שלך כאחראי על הקשר עם הצד המעצבן הזה של המשפחה ונסי להיות איתם בכמה שפחות מגע עד לחתונה. תבקשי מאנשים שלא יגידו לך מה אמרו עליך כי זה לא מעניין אותך... 

והכי חשוב- אל תרגישי לא בסדר כי מישהו אמר לך שהחתונה אמורה להיות היום המאושר בחייך. 
מודה- החתונה הייתה יום מאושר וכיפי עבורי - אבל לא בגלל החתונה עצמה, אלא בגלל הידיעה שמצאתי את האדם שמשלים אותי, שאוהב אותי ואני אותו ושאני רוצה לבלות איתו את כל החיים. ועל זה העידו 5.5 שנות זוגיות שקדמו לחתונה ולא איזה טקס שנמשך כמה דקות (עם כמה שהטקס היה מאד יפה בעיני והאירוע היה מיוחד ומרגש...).

תחשבי על החתונה כאירוע שנותן תוקף להחלטה שכבר התקבלה אצלכם והדרך שלכם לחגוג עם המשפחה והחברים את ההחלטה הזאת. 
בסופו של דבר, כשמגיעים ליום החתונה ומחליטים לשחרר - מה שמשנה זה שאנחנו מאושרים מהבחירה שלנו (בחירה שהיום הזה מציין) ושמי שחשוב לנו הגיע לשמוח איתנו.... שום דבר אחר כבר לא משנה...


----------



## pipidi (4/8/12)

גם אני הרגשתי כמוך 
ולמען האמת, רגע שאני יכולה להגיד שממש היה מרגש בשבילי, הוא שניה לפני שהתחלנו לצעוד יחד לחופה (והחזקתי את עצמי שלא לדמוע). 
לפני זה הייתי שמחה ורגועה באותו היום, ועד לאותו יום, הייתי עצבניתעם קפיץ קצר, לחוצה ועוד קצת עצבנית. 

כמו שאחרות אמרו, אל תתני לאחרים לגרום לך להרגיש לא בסדר כי את לא "מתרגשת"... הרי את יודעת לאן את הולכת ולא יהיה שינוי משמעותי בחיים שלך מיידית לאחר האירוע. אני יכולה להבטיח לך שגם אחרי החתונה ישאלו "נו, איך זה להיות נשואה?" - שזה כמובן עוד שאלה די מטופשת לשאול מישהו שנמצא עם בן הזוג כבר הרבה זמן, וגם גר איתו לפני הנישואים. הרי אין באמת הבדל אצל זוגות חילונים. 

לגבי המשפחה, תתעלמי, לפני זה הם ככל הנראה לא עניינו אותך, אז למה עכשיו? ודווקא אהבתי את העצה של דניאל, ופשוט למחוק אותם מהפייסבוק.


----------



## FayeV (4/8/12)

גם אני לא התרגשתי לפני 
התחלתי באמת לתרגש רק ביום החתונה, ות'כלס, זה ממש הגיוני, כי השבועות שלפני החתונה הם בד"כ לחוצים כי תמיד צריך לסגור פינות. אז קודם כל, אין לך מה להרגיש לא בסדר (אם יורשה לי להעיר, מכמה שיצא לי 'להכיר' אותך דרך דפי הפורום, תמיד היית חזקה בדעותייך, ולכן אין שום סיבה שעכשיו תתחילי לחשוב על איך את אמורה או לא אמורה להיות). 

ובנוגע לאורחים שעושים לך בעיות - הם לא האנשים הקרובים אלייך, והם לא האנשים שעליהם את צריכה לחשוב כשהחתונה כל כך קרובה, ואין שום סיבה שהם יהרסו אפילו דקה אחת מהחיים שלך. במקום זה, תתמקדי באהבה של בן זוגך, המשפחה שלך והחברים שלך.


----------



## shira3121 (5/8/12)

הרגשות שלך מאוד טבעים והגיונים. לא הרבה אומרים את זה אבל כשמתקרבים לחתונה זה נהיה בדרך כלל מלחיץ ולא כיף. אני בשבוע שלפני החתונה קיללתי את הרגע שהחלטתי לעשות אירוע ולא נסעתי להתחתן בקפריסין. איכשהו ביום החתונה כל הדרמות הקטנות (שאז נראו ענקיות) כבר לא הזיזו לי ומאוד נהניתי מהיום ומהחתונה. אז כמה שזה קשה קחי יומים שלושה חופש מענייני החתונה והחכי חשוב אל תחמירי את המצב שאת לא אמורה להיות ככה כי זה מה שאת מרגישה וזה בסדר גמור.


----------



## ערפילית2 (5/8/12)

מבינה אותך! חתונה זה סתם מעצבן ! שיעבור כבר!!   
סתם לא באמת
אבל אני מבינה למה את מתכוונת זה מלחיץ וכולם מציקים!!
עושים מזה עניין גדול מידי.


----------



## arapax (5/8/12)

אני אגלה לך סוד 
השבועיים האחרונים לפני החתונה הם מגעילים, מזוויעים, ומעצבנים. וכן, כולן עוברות את זה. צירוף של לחץ מכל הצדדים, אישורי הגעה (סיוט) + תירוצים מפגרים שאת מקבלת, סידורי ישיבה (סיוט בריבוע), ועייפות מצטברת. 
קחי נשימה עמוקה, ותסתכלי קדימה. להתחתן זה כיף. 

וגם אני לא התרגשתי בכלל, כי זה לא באופי שלי, וכל מי ששאל אותי "נו, את כבר מתרגשת?" קיבל תשובות כמו "עדיין לא. אולי מחר". אין דבר כזה "אמורה להיות". כל אחד והאופי שלו. 

ותמחקי מהפייסבוק את כל מי שעושה לך רע בלב, זה באמת מיותר.


----------



## Zorikit (5/8/12)

תודה בנות יקרות! אתן נהדרות...תשובה לכולכן: 
האנשים האלו לא בפייסבוק שלי ולא היו מעולם, הם פשט מטנפים עליי ברמות כאלו ובכזאת פומביות שאנשים זרים שואלים מה נסגר עם המשפחה שלי...

לגבי להוריד מעליי לחץ ודברים לעשות - זה לא אופציונאלי. בן הזוג שלי עובד 13 שעות ביום ואני פשוט לא ממש סומכת על אפחד שיעשה את הדברים כמו שצריך.


----------



## yaya87 (5/8/12)

אני מבינה אותך לגמרי 
ואני התחלתי להתרגש רק חצי דקה לפני שעלינו על השביל לחופה.
כשעשינו את אישורי ההגעה חשבתי שאני חוטפת שבץ! בצד של החתן היו הרבה יותר שיחות לעשות מאשר בצד שלי וכמובן שאני עשיתי את כל השיחות האלו לצד שלו...והאמת שלא היו הרבה תירוצים מפגרים אלא יותר "אני תורן" "אני במילואים" "אני בחו"ל" או שסתם אמרו שלא יכולים לבוא,בלי תירוץ.


----------



## Zorikit (5/8/12)

אלוהים ישמור. באמת.


----------



## yaya87 (5/8/12)

למה אלוהים ישמור?


----------



## Zorikit (5/8/12)

כי אישורי הגעה זה סיוט?


----------



## yaya87 (5/8/12)

אה חחח 
אז תביני כמה זה סיוט כשאת קולטת שמתוך 500 מוזמנים באזור ה200 אומרים שלא יבואו....
וזה כשבאולם שהתחתנו בו יש מינימום של 350 אנשים.


----------



## behappy (5/8/12)

מרימה את הכפפה ופותחת שרשור..


----------



## yoli (5/8/12)

וואו זה תיאור מדוייק של מה שקורה לי .. 
פשוט בול ככה. ואנשים חופרים ובמקום לעזור ולסייע, את כאלו עובדת אצל מישהו שלא משלם לך...


----------



## niki111 (5/8/12)

לנשום ולשחרר -פשוט לבחור ממה אכפת לך 
לא כזה פשוט אבל בכל זאת. 

תרפי מזה. את לא "אמורה" להרגיש שום דבר חוץ ממה שאת מרגישה. אני הייתי כל כך לחוצה ומרוגזת שבועיים לפי החתונה שהתפרצתי על אמא שלי המסכנה בצרחות מטורפות.  

א. לגבי המשפחה של אבא שלך. נפלא שהם לא באים ונפלא שהזמנת אותם. יש אנשים שמשהו באישיות שלהם לא שלם ולכן הם נהנים להתלונן ולומר דברים רעים על אנשים אחרים. זה שלהם, זה לא שלך. את עשית את שלך. מי שלא רוצה לבוא שלא יבוא ואפילו לא יוכל להתלונן שלא הזמינו אותו. ההורים שלך ירגישו בסדר כי הם הזמינו. וזהו. נתקי את עצמך מהשיח הזה. באמת שחבל על תשומת הלב שלך. אופי כזה זה משהו כרוני, וככול שיש לזה יותר קהל, זה הולך וגדל.  פשוט תחשבי שהם לא קיימים. 

ב. לגבי ה"חתונה רגילה והמונית". באמת וברצינות- גם בחתונה של 550 אנשים כמו של אחותי, בסופו של דבר את מוקפת באותם מאה אנשים או חמישים שהם החברים הקרובים והמשפחה הקרובה והם משמחים אותך והם מתרגשים בחופה שלך וזהו. מי עוד יושב בעוד כמה שולחנות לא מעניין אותך. 

באופן כללי, נראה לי שאכפת לך מידי מה אנשים אחרים חושבים שאת צריכה לעשות/להרגיש. זרקי את זה מכל המדרגות. 
ותחשבי שהולכת להיות מסיבה מדהימה, עם טקס מרגש, ועם הרבה מאד אנשים שאת אוהבת ואוהבים אותך. מה יכול להיות יותר טוב מזה?

חיבוק גדול


----------



## Zorikit (5/8/12)

תודה רבה רבה!


----------



## Zohar co (5/8/12)

כלה לחוצה וחתן עסוק בטירוף 
אני ממש מבינה אותך, וצרת רבים you know...
אני לא מרשה לאף אחד לעשות את הסידורים החשובים חוץ ממני ויוצא שעכשיו אני חודש וקצת לפני החתונה ולחוצה בטירוף.
ולמרבה הצער במקום להפסיק לאכול כמו שקורה לרוב הכלות, אני לא מפסיקה לאכול  אבל זה סתם אנקדוטה.
אבל אתמול באוטו עם אהובי כשסיפרתי לו שוב כמה אני לחוצה ומפחדת לא להספיק את כל הדברים חלה התפנית, אני אעשה הפסקה כדי לספר שבעלי"ל הוא בנאדם מאוד מאוד עסוק, הוא קם כל בוקר בארבע לפנות בוקר ויוצא לעבודה לפני חמש, וחוזר בלילה סחוט. ואחרי ההפסקה אני אספר שלמרות כל זאת ביקשתי ממנו לקחת דבר אחד עליו- הדבר שהכי הלחיץ אותי- ההזמנות. וברגע אחד זכיתי זכיתי להצצה לעולם הרוגע וההנאה שלפני החתונה. והבנתי שבאמת אפשר להנות ולהתרגש מהתקופה הזאת ולא רק להיות בפאניקה כל היום.
בקיצור- האצלת סמכויות. לחתן, לאמא שלו, לאחות, לגיסה לעתיד וכו'...
וכן, זה לא בושה להגיד שזה תיק תיק החתונה הזאת וזאת חתיכת הפקה וזה מלחיץ ומבאס, ובסופו של דבר, הרגע הכי מאושר יהיה לשבת בבית כזוג נשוי עם השמלה המוכתמת מיין ורוטב והעניבה זרוקה בצד וקובץ אקסל פתוח עם כל הצ'קים שקיבלנו.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (5/8/12)

קצת עצוב מה שאת אומרת 
באמת? בשורה התחתונה הרגע הכי מאושר שלך יהיה לספור את כל הצ'קים בסוף היום?


----------



## Zohar co (5/8/12)

מצחיק שזה מה שלקחת מהמשפט 
שבו כתבתי שהכיף שלי יהיה להיות נשואה לאהובי ותארתי את הסיטואציה של אחרי החתונה, כן קצת בציניות
בסופו של דבר, אני אהיה נשואה למי שאני אוהבת, ולא- הפקת אירוע וסידורים ודאגה למי ישב איפה ואם יש מקום לכולם, לא עושה לי את זה


----------



## קבוק בוטן (5/8/12)

לא הבנתי שאת צינית 
ככה זה כשקוראים משפט בלי לשמוע את הטון בו הוא נאמר...
היה נשמע כאילו את רצינית וכל מה שאת מחכה לו זה באמת הרגע שהכל יגמר ותשבו בבית ותספרו צ'קים.
כמובן שלהתחתן עם מי שאת אוהבת זה הכי חשוב! ואם זה מה שאת חושבת אני רגועה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז תמשיכי להאציל סמכויות ובהצלחה...


----------



## cherry 1 (6/8/12)

זוריק יקירתי... 
אומנם התחתנתי לפני שנה אבל הפורום הזה תמיד שמור לי במועדפים ואני מדי פעם מציצה אז כשראיתי את ההודעה שלך הייתי חייבת להגיב. תקשיבי יקירתי כמו שרבות כתבו לך כאן זה לגיטמי לחלוטין הלחץ הזה שאת מרגישה ולרוב הוא באמת גובר ככל שיום האירוע מתקרב וזה בסדר את תעברי את זה. כמוך גם הרגשתי שרוב נטל הפקת החתונה מוטל על כתפיי אבל בואי נאמר שדי הייתי אשמה בזה. רציתי להיות מעורבת בהכל, רציתי שהכל יהיה בדיוק כמו שאני מדמיינת את זה אבל לקראת הסוף הבנתי שאני צריכה קצת לשחרר במה שאני יכולה כדי לא לקרוס. אני אתן לך דוגמא קטנה שזכורה לי ממש והיום בדיעבד היא נראית לי שטותית לגמרי. חילקנו כ400 הזמנות בערך. עזבי את זה שבשיא טיפשותי לקחתי על עצמי ועל החתן את עבודת הקיפול, קשירת הסרט, הדבקת המדבקה, הוספת המפה בלה בלה בלה עלינו. היה לי חשוב שאני אכתוב את שמות המוזמנים של כל המוזמנים משני הצדדים כדי לשמור על האסטתיות של ההזמנה וכדי "שחס וחלילה" מישהו עם כתב יד פחות יפה משלי יכתוב עליהן ועוד עם עט פשוט ולא מיוחד כמו שקניתי. (כן כן משוגעת אני יודעת) וגם רציתי לכתוב את כל פתקיות ההושבה מאותה הסיבה. 

בקיצור, 400 מוזמנים היה טו מאצ' עבורי, משפחת החתן לא הבינה את ההתעקשות שלי ואני פשוט שיחררתי ושלחתי להם חצי מההזמנות+פתקיות+העטים שרכשתי כדי שהם יכתבו ויהיה מה שיהיה.  אלו מעמסות שפשוט אפשר להוריד מעלינו כי הן זניחות ויש דברים יותר גדולים לדאוג להם. נסי להוריד מעלייך דברים קטנים ומיותרים שאף אחד לא יזכור.

מעבר לכך, אל תתייחסי לכל הסכסוכים המשפחתיים הללו. מי שאוהב אתכם ויקר לכם יהיה שם מי שלא, מוטב שלא יגיע בכלל. את לא צריכה באירוע שלך אנשים שלא באמת שמחים בשמחתך. חבל על כל האנרגיות שאת משקיעה בזה. אל תתחרטי על כלום. זה יום כ"כ מיוחד וקסום שחבל להרוס אותו עם כל מיני משקעים מיותרים. תעברי על רשימת החברים שלך בפייס תעשי לה ניקוי יסודי, השלווה שלך נמצאת במרחק הקלקה אז למה לעכב אותה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את תהיי כלה מהממת וכשתפסעי לעבר אלצ'קו בן זוגך משכבר הימים במעמד החופה והמבטים שלכם ינעלו ברגע הזה אחד בשנייה. את לא תזכרי לא פייסבוק ולא שמייסבוק. לא הזמנות ולא נעליים. גם אני יצאתי 5 שנים עם חוז לפני שהתחתנו את חושבת שלא התרגשתי? טוב שהיה לי מחוך שמנע מהלב שלי לעוף מהמקום מעוצמת דפיקות הלב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. יאללה, אוטוטו זה קורה, אני מחזיקה לך אצבעות יפתי.


----------



## Zorikit (6/8/12)

תודה צ'רי יקרה! 
אין עליך


----------

